# Heritage G vs. Headway G - Fungicide Question



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

This post got me thinking about what fungicides to use.

Heritage G Fungicide - $84 vs Headway G Fungicide - $86

The Headway G has a higher % of active ingredient (5.73%), plus the additional group 3 active ingredient (Propiconazole 9.54%). Heritage G only has the group 11 active ingredient. I see the Heritage G recommended a lot, but It seems to me that a product with both group 3 and 11 fungicides would be a better option to prevent fungal resistance. It's not like the Headway G is 150-200% more expensive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Scotts DiseaseEX has the same AI (and percentage) as Heritage G at 1/2 the price (for the 10 lb bag). Bayer Advanced Fungus Control for Lawns has slight less propiconazole than Headway G.

So, if it were me, I'd start with either of the Bayer or Scotts and do 2 apps of it. If there's still a problem get the other and do 2 more apps. Rinse and repeat until your disease is gone or the conditions are no longer favorable.

Both the Scotts and Bayer are available and my local HD.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

The combo is a great product. The problem lies when you want to do a fungicide rotation for a preventive program. You used a 3 and 11. What do you switch to after? Check out this thread for some options.

@Ware Does this fit into the soil thread? Maybe a better fit for warm season, general, or this?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

> @Ware Does this fit into the soil thread? Maybe a better fit for warm season, general, or this?


Yeah. I wasn't sure if this belonged here. I saw another fungus thread that had a moderate amount of replies and said "What the Hell!"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> ...Any thoughts?


Moved this to warm season. Keep in mind bermuda can be sensitive to Headway.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Keep in mind bermuda can be sensitive to Headway.


I'm 95% St Aug. Bermuda just survives and fills in bare spots.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> > ...Any thoughts?
> ...


What AI is Bermuda sensitive to? I will use it to rid it from my St. Aug :twisted:


----------

